# Casa du Hsnopi 2012



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

So the video and photos are horrible but I think I did pretty well considering we had a hurricane



























Now to figure out how to insert videos...


----------



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

daytime tour





nightime tour (starts out dark)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your strobing fog pumpkin is cool!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

First I wanted to applaud you on your sentence in the first few seconds of the daylight video, where you said you wanted to go more natural and less plasticky. Yay, I'm so on track with you on that one! Covering the lights with the woodpile is genius! At night, it was perfect, lending the necessary light to the tree, yet lighting the ground up in a weird evil way that you don't know where the light is coming from. The lantern at the front is awesome with the 3 candles, and the reflections, keep that sucker safe from year to year - it rocks! The strobing pumpkin with the fog is awesome! Nice job!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your haunt looks great. You do some really nice work on pumpkins.


----------



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

thank you. I appreciate the positive feedback


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That strobing/fogging jacko is my favorite


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You have some cool looking pumpkins. I like what you did with the fogging pumpkin.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Agree with Roxy and everyone - jacko is fantastic!!!! Well done!


----------

